# 67 Headlight Bucket Finish



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I have been searching for a while and can’t find it. What is the finish on the headlight buckets on a 67?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Most I've seen where Zinced but have seem them both Yellow Zinc and Black, 
Some say Black was oe and the zinc was only on replacement parts. 
Since you don't see them once installed take your pic.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks GTOJUNIOR.


----------

